# Il picco continua



## Tebe (7 Ottobre 2012)

Alle sei partiamo io e Mattia per andare all'ikea.
-Ho mal di testa. Sai che bordello ci sarà adesso?-
-Mattia, puoi anche non venire, non è un problema.-
-Adesso non posso nemmeno dire che ho mal di testa e che ci sarà casino?-
Oh Cristo...sto picco ansioso ormai è qualche giorno che va avanti...
Ammetto. Ho pensato alla facocera.
Perchè nel periodo in cui si stava innamorando i suoi picchi così erano la norma, però poi ci ho pensato meglio e non è riconducibile alla facocera, non in quel senso almeno, perchè ai tempi non mi toccava nemmeno mai, come se fossi radioattiva, e non succede. Anzi. E' sempre tocchignoso di brutto, quindi.
Arriviamo all'ikea dopo 300 volte di "Ho mal di testa" e "Chissaà che casino ci sarà."
Parcheggiamo e gli dico -Seguimi, tanto dobbiamo solo andare giù a prendere la struttura Grond o come diavolo si chiama.-
Io davanti, lui dietro al cellulare con il suo amico.
Ad un certo punto vedo uno splendido sgabello rosa confetto. Lo prendo.
L'aloe li sopra starà da Dio.
Arriviamo al piano ristorazione -Che ne dici se  mangiamo qui? C'è il salmone all'aneto che ti piace.-
Mangiamo, chiacchieriamo tranquilli, va lui a prendere il caffè, ridacchiamo, mi prende un pò per il culo per lo sgabello rosa.
Arriva un tipo dell'ikea, carino, sui 35, un pò biondo e un pò randagio, lineamenti da bravo ragazzo -Ha preso uno sgabello da esposizione.- e  sorride.
Io guardo lo sgabello e. Flapflap -Cavolo...sono proprio intordita oggi...Te lo rimetto a posto.-
-No lascia, faccio io. Tranquilla non sei l'unica.-
-Immagino però c'è puro scritto. Grazie ancora.-
E Mattia -E poi sono io il tordo.-
-Mollami subito.-
Scendiamo nei magazzini, cerco la scaffale del robo Gorn o come si chiama. Niente. Non mi ricordo. Cerco il biglietto dove l'ho segnato. Perso.
Minchia che palle. Vedo un ikeano e gli chiedo. Scusi ma il reparto Gorn?-
-Corridoio 1 scaffale 25.-
-Grazie.-
Arriva Mattia in picco - Ma non puoi chiedere?-
-Fatto, corridoio 1 scaffale 25.-
Arriviamo e lui- No, ma no! Quello schifo in casa non entra!-
-Mattia ma sei fuori? Dove le metto le mie collezioni clorofilliane. Ne abbiamo parlato ieri.-
Minchia è partito in picco.
Il mobile gorn come se fosse l'anticristo.
Sono entrata in modalità sorda totale e ho cominciato a tirare giù pezzi di mobile con lui che.
-Mi rifiuto pure di aiutarti. Che schifo quell'affare, non lo voglio in casa, butta le piante e che cazzo, vuoi trasformare quella stanza in una serra e bla bla bla...-
Tirato giù il primo Gorn ho cominciato a tirare giù il secondo.
E' esploso.
-HA! PURE DUE DI QUEGLI SCHIFI! Bla, bla bla, bla...-
-Aspetta, faccio io.-
L'omino ikea dello sgabello rosa come il principe azzurro.
-Grazie, in effetti stavo avendo un cedimento.-
-Tranquilla...sono a disposizione della clientela.-
Mattia muto, e quando è arrivato li molto neandertaliano noi avevamo già fatto e il principe azzurro ikea si era era già dileguato sul suo muletto bianco.
Ci dirigiamo alle casse ma vedo un bancale pieno di sanseveria cilindrica di un colore molto chiaro che non ho.
Mi fermo.
Mattia scazzato che dice -Io non ti aspetto. Ho mal di testa e bla bla...-
Rimango a fissare le sanseverie decidendo quale screziatura prendere e.
-Vero che sono molto belle? E le hai viste le orchidee?-
Il principe azzurro. Gli sorrido -Si, sono davvero con striature molto particolari. Ti piacciono le piante?-
-Si, ma solo quelle degli altri. Ho il pollice nero. Tu?- Sorriso.
-Io ho il super pollice verde. L'anno scorso ho comprato un altra sanseveria qui da voi e ho dovuto dividerla in tre vasi perchè in primavera è esplosa.-
-Posso chiederti di mandarmi una foto della tua pianta?-
-Certo, per farne...?-
-La mettiamo come pubblicità sul sito...posso darti la mia mail?-
-Va bene, ti faccio le foto e ti mando tutto.-
Mi scrive su un foglio la sua mail.
Un altro sorriso e di nuovo sparisce con il suo muletto bianco.





Arrivo alle casse. Mattia sempre una pentola di fagioli. Metto sul rullo sgabello e pianta. Lascio nel carrello i due anticristi.


Morale.
Arrivati a casa mi ha detto, come se fosse stata una minaccia incredibile.
-Quelle robe te le monti da sola.-
E io - Come tutto quello da montare in questa casa. Devo ricordarti che non sei nemmeno in grado di montare una canadese?-



Jesus quanta pazienza


----------



## Guest (7 Ottobre 2012)

E meno male che eri davanti alle piante, sarebbe stato inquietante se pur di lasciarti la mail ti avesse detto di essere un fanatico degli appendi asciugamani.:sbatti:​


----------



## erab (7 Ottobre 2012)

Sembravate Furio, Magda e il playboy col maggiolone! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (7 Ottobre 2012)

molto simpatico davvero, ho riso anche io .


anche io sono stata all ikea ieri, ma sono scappata, non respiravo


----------



## Eliade (7 Ottobre 2012)

MillePensieri;bt5992 ha detto:
			
		

> E meno male che eri davanti alle piante, sarebbe stato inquietante se pur di lasciarti la mail ti avesse detto di essere un fanatico degli appendi asciugamani.:sbatti:​


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Ottobre 2012)

erab;bt5993 ha detto:
			
		

> Sembravate Furio, Magda e il playboy col maggiolone! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Nooooooooooo, loro noooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (11 Ottobre 2012)

ti regalerò un cactus in fiore


----------

